# Replacing receptacles should I use tamper resistant?



## pawirenut (May 28, 2008)

I have a small job tommorow to replace 10 receptacles. They work fine but they have old paint on them and look bad so they want me to swap them out.

Am i required to use tamper resistant or can i just throw in regular receps? They bought a box or receptacles and cover plates.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I know they are required in all installations now. I guess it depends if you are having it inspected? Since you are replacing, why not just do it code compliant.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I wouldn't bother using them unless either your customer wants an inspection or there are little children in the home. I just swapped out a house w/ standard devices. I'll save all that code compliant crap for the new work.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> I wouldn't bother using them unless either your customer wants an inspection or there are little children in the home. I just swapped out a house w/ standard devices. *I'll save all that code compliant crap for the new work.*


Nice attitude:thumbsup:

Chris


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

On a side note, the answer to this question has become real clear in the 2011 NEC.



> *
> 406.4(D)**(5) Tamper-Resistant Receptacles. *Listed tamper-resistant
> receptacles shall be provided where replacements are made at
> receptacle outlets that are required to be tamper-resistant elsewhere​in this _Code_.




Chris


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

A little off topic , does anyone make a voltage tick that will fit in TR receptacles sometimes i will stick my tick into a receptacle and listen when trying to find the breaker for that circuit


----------



## pawirenut (May 28, 2008)

electricguy said:


> A little off topic , does anyone make a voltage tick that will fit in TR receptacles sometimes i will stick my tick into a receptacle and listen when trying to find the breaker for that circuit


 Buy a real circuit tracer or plug in a radio and pump up the bass:laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

John Valdes said:


> I know they are required in all installations now. I guess it depends if you are having it inspected? Since you are replacing, why not just do it code compliant.



I agree. If this was commercial they would not be required. And a few places on residential don't require them. I just put them everywhere. I don't have a regular recep on the truck anymore.


----------



## hotwire1955 (Jan 27, 2009)

electricguy said:


> A little off topic , does anyone make a voltage tick that will fit in TR receptacles sometimes i will stick my tick into a receptacle and listen when trying to find the breaker for that circuit


 It fits


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Ok, I'll wander out to the truck and look, but replacements not required to be TR under 08?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

nrp3 said:


> Ok, I'll wander out to the truck and look, but replacements not required to be TR under 08?




Our AHJ say yes they are in 08


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I haven't made it to the truck yet. I have to make a detour to the fridge for a beer first.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Ok, beer in hand. 406.11: In all areas specified in 210.52 all 125v, 15-and 20- ampere receptacles shall be listed tamper-resistant receptacles.

And I thought the only time a receptacle needed to be upgraded so to speak was when a GFI is needed.

I don't bother carrying non TR anymore for residential though.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

nrp3 said:


> Ok, beer in hand. 406.11: In all areas specified in 210.52 all 125v, 15-and 20- ampere receptacles shall be listed tamper-resistant receptacles.
> 
> And I thought the only time a receptacle needed to be upgraded so to speak was when a GFI is needed.
> 
> I don't bother carrying non TR anymore for residential though.




No they are required in 08. Since we are on 08 our ahj makes you bring it up to current code.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

The 2011 removes any doubt I guess. After reading the 08, I guess I can't see how you would interpret it any other way either.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

electricguy said:


> A little off topic , does anyone make a voltage tick that will fit in TR receptacles sometimes i will stick my tick into a receptacle and listen when trying to find the breaker for that circuit


Just stick a small screwdriver in one side while inserting the tictac, then pull the screwdriver back out.


----------



## pawirenut (May 28, 2008)

End of discussion i'm putting the tamper resistent ones in. Knowing my luck if i put the regular ones in a kid with stick something in the outlet and get hurt or die. Then I will be in court with local inspectors saying if you installed the tamper resitent receps this would have never happened:no:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

MF Dagger said:


> Just stick a small screwdriver in one side while inserting the tictac, then pull the screwdriver back out.



Better yet buy a circuit tracer......


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

pawirenut said:


> End of discussion i'm putting the tamper resistent ones in. Knowing my luck if i put the regular ones in a kid with stick something in the outlet and get hurt or die. Then I will be in court with local inspectors saying if you installed the tamper resitent receps this would have never happened:no:



I doubt it would be the inspectors suing you. :no:


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

hotwire1955 said:


> It fits


I should rephrase It fits in standard devices but would like one that would fit the TR type


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

I dunno about PA but in NJ you would not have to replace them with TR, I would probably just replace them with TR seeing as the customer is paying for it anyhow, as in if the customer cries over the price difference between regular and TR receptacles I don't want the job anyway.


----------



## pawirenut (May 28, 2008)

480sparky said:


> I doubt it would be the inspectors suing you. :no:


I meant they will be in court to state what i did wasn't code. Ofcorse the parents would sue but I'm not worrying about that aint happenin to me.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

pawirenut said:


> I meant they will be in court to state what i did wasn't code. Ofcorse the parents would sue but I'm not worrying about that aint happenin to me.


Only if it can be determined that the install wasn't 'to Code.' Until the AHJ adopts the '11, it will be.

That said, the price difference between non-TRs and TRs is really really really cheap insurance.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

NY is still diverse, mostly still 05 code, some towns have adopted the 08. I drive around with both.


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

electricguy said:


> I should rephrase It fits in standard devices but would like one that would fit the TR type


you have to open both shutters at the same time. LIke someone else said use a screwdriver in the neutral and then pull it back out


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I only stock tamper proofs now for residential settings......I cant see any good reason why you wouldnt......? they really dont cost all that much..............sheesh...talk about cheapo......


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

Not sure about Pennsylvania, but we are still using the '05 NEC here in Virginia. I haven't even purchased a TR receptacle as of yet! The '08 NEC should be kicking-in here next May. The '08 that has been "aging" on my bookshelf for a couple of years will soon be replaced by the '11.

As far as using your "sniffer" on TR receptacles, stick one of these in your tool bag:

http://www.leviton.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpItmDspRte.jsp?item=476291&section=11769&minisite=10021

:thumbup:


----------



## electrick (Sep 4, 2010)

Split Bolt said:


> Not sure about Pennsylvania, but we are still using the '05 NEC here in Virginia. I haven't even purchased a TR receptacle as of yet! The '08 NEC should be kicking-in here next May. The '08 that has been "aging" on my bookshelf for a couple of years will soon be replaced by the '11.
> 
> As far as using your "sniffer" on TR receptacles, stick one of these in your tool bag:
> 
> ...


Is that the 1905 code?


----------



## danickstr (Mar 21, 2010)

ya a ground lifter is an easy way to use your volt wand, its not a tic tracer in my part of town. :whistling2:


----------

